# Solved: Mobile phone cameras



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I am looking to update our rather ancient mobile phones. I am not looking for internet connection, or any fancy apps. Simply a phone with good storage and easy to use. But I would like a phone with a reasonably good camera. I am told that the cheaper phones do not have a good camera lens. Is it not possible to get a reasonably cheap phone with a good camera? Allan.


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

Any reason why you wouldnt just buy a digital camera? And keep your old phone if all you need it for is basic calling and its working fine. Cheap phones come with cheap cameras, A phone I always recall had a good camera was the Sony Erricson K800i you may be able to pick on up cheap on ebay, they are still quite expensive on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Ericss...OCEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328719681&sr=8-1


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure what the cell phone plans look like in Scotland, but any phone with a decent camera is going to be a smartphone, and in the US, carriers require data plans with those. A decent point-and-shoot camera is less than $100. You'll pay way more than that a year just to have a decent camera phone.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for these helpful replies. You have clarified my thinking. The answer is now obvious: a reasonably good simple phone that will store all my data, and an extra digital camera to keep in the car. Thank You. Allan.


----------

